# POF Launch new 9mm handguns in collaboration with Sarsilmaz Turkey



## Rashid Mahmood

ST-9 = 57K
B - 6 = 50K
PK-9 = 33K

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Rashid Mahmood said:


> View attachment 11983
> 
> 
> 
> ST-9 = 57K
> B - 6 = 50K
> PK-9 = 33K


are they available to general public with individual orders or its only Govt to to Govt / and organisations only?


----------



## Kompromat

@balixd Said that it was going to happen.

@Irfan Baloch ... Bhai, i think they are for civilians. B6 is also becoming the standard side arm of PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Has anyone here used the b6 ?


----------



## Chronos

They look kinda col actually


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Irfan Baloch said:


> are they available to general public with individual orders or its only Govt to to Govt / and organisations only?




Yes they are available to everyone from WIL outlets.
I know of an outlet in Karachi only, but there are outlets in Rawalpindi & Lahore also.

Sarsilmaz B-6













ST-9

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## sohailbarki

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Yes they are available to everyone from WIL outlets.
> I know of an outlet in Karachi only, but there are outlets in Rawalpindi & Lahore also.
> 
> Sarsilmaz B-6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ST-9



I would love to have both B6 and ST9, any outlets near Peshawar?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

sohailbarki said:


> I would love to have both B6 and ST9, any outlets near Peshawar?




_*You can call on the numbers in the brochure and ask them about a outlet.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistanisage

sohailbarki said:


> I would love to have both B6 and ST9, any outlets near Peshawar?




Try *Haider Khan and Sons* " Arms and Ammunition " Dealer, in Peshawar.

*Address:*

Al-Mumtaz Hotel , G.T. Road , Peshawar



*I am looking to buy a 9MM Handgun and trying to decide the most effective one based on the 2015 price level.

Any suggestions ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

POF should get production for canic TP9SA


----------



## Sage

Horus said:


> POF should get production for canic TP9SA


Why would they do it ....let them mill the crap that no body is interested in ...!


----------



## Kompromat

Sage said:


> Why would they do it ....let them mill the crap that no body is interested in ...!



B-6 Is okayish.


----------



## Sage

Horus said:


> B-6 Is okayish.


I have a B-6 and I bought some 3 years ago ....as the most cheapest gun available in the shop ....sir POF is not doing enough in terms of R&D ...their product line and marketing is obsolete ....though we have discussed this in a separate thread but Sigh ! btw, they are proud of Shaheen 12 Gauge as one of their best selling product !


----------



## cabatli_53

Canik TP-9SA is also considered as one of the best in USA.






TP-9SF pistol won Turkish police forces tender. 
25000 TP-9SF pistols are being produced for Turkish Forces at present.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Neptune

Canik ST-9 ? Hmm, unlike TP-9, no two stage pulling on trigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aley raza

Irfan Baloch said:


> are they available to general public with individual orders or its only Govt to to Govt / and organisations o
> 
> 
> Pakistanisage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try *Haider Khan and Sons* " Arms and Ammunition " Dealer, in Peshawar.
> 
> *Address:*
> 
> Al-Mumtaz Hotel , G.T. Road , Peshawar
> 
> 
> 
> plz tell me about any authorized dealer in lahore i want to buy st9-6 or b6 made by pof
Click to expand...


----------



## denel

B6 looks a lot like my CZ-75.


----------



## Thorough Pro

I had one Turkish made about 6/7 years ago, it's glow sight popped out on 4/5th round, accuracy was horrible, I mean horrible. Finish and craftmanship was fine. 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Has anyone here used the b6 ?



It's a clone of CZ B75 but with polymer frame. 



denel said:


> B6 looks a lot like my CZ-75.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

Thorough Pro said:


> I had one Turkish made about 6/7 years ago, it's glow sight popped out on 4/5th round, accuracy was horrible, I mean horrible. Finish and craftmanship was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a clone of CZ B75 but with polymer frame.



My CZ75 is now close to 20yrs old and still going as accurate as before; there were some clones floating from Norinco , i think NZ75, but the finish was really bad - you could feel the machining not being good at all. This was the most popular model and still is in RSA. You pay 2x times more than NZ but CZ is CZ. My second choice is always the Vektor which is further local development of Beretta.


----------



## Thorough Pro

CZ 75 has always been my favourite, planning to buy a PO9 soon.



denel said:


> My CZ75 is now close to 20yrs old and still going as accurate as before; there were some clones floating from Norinco , i think NZ75, but the finish was really bad - you could feel the machining not being good at all. This was the most popular model and still is in RSA. You pay 2x times more than NZ but CZ is CZ. My second choice is always the Vektor which is further local development of Beretta.


----------



## denel

Thorough Pro said:


> CZ 75 has always been my favourite, planning to buy a PO9 soon.


Vektor SP1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The other is CZ-83. Only issue is 9mmShort. In terms of perfect fit in hand and mechanism; just a beauty. I tried long time ago Makarov - i just found the pull too long and too bulky.


----------



## Thorough Pro

for that I have a Mak, totally reliable, simple, durable and concealable.



denel said:


> Vektor SP1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The other is CZ-83. Only issue is 9mmShort. In terms of perfect fit in hand and mechanism; just a beauty. I tried long time ago Makarov - i just found the pull too long and too bulky.


----------



## denel

Thorough Pro said:


> for that I have a Mak, totally reliable, simple, durable and concealable.


Yes, it is simple design. I like the Walter PPK model though which is what Mak is based off. FEG has a clone which I got long time back - FEG is from Hungary. With the CZ75 is you can use Mak's round as well; it is much cheaper than 9mmP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dr_jawwad71

We cant produce our own gun. I can understand that....but what I can't understand the complete absence of any video about locally manufactured foreign weapon by our own people demonstrating the weapon and sharing their own experience about the gun........Its very strange... Internet is full of tons of videos about each and eery weapon.


----------



## SecularNationalist

I would love to buy PK-9.


----------



## IrbiS

SecularNationalist said:


> I would love to buy PK-9.



Did you read the news that arms licenses issuing will start soon


----------



## SecularNationalist

IrbiS said:


> Did you read the news that arms licenses issuing will start soon


no but someone told me it,s more hard to get a license these days.


----------



## IrbiS

SecularNationalist said:


> no but someone told me it,s more hard to get a license these days.



Fee was speculated to be around 1 lac earlier and age limit is 25.


----------



## IceCold

Does anyone know whats the procedure for applying for a arms licence in Lahore and can it happen without the safrish crap?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

If its not laser or night vision enabled then its not worth mention


----------



## dr_jawwad71

HK VP 9 would be a better option but in case of this particular gun you need tot because you can't clone vp-9. ( sorry POF fans)


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> @balixd Said that it was going to happen.
> 
> @Irfan Baloch ... Bhai, i think they are for civilians. B6 is also becoming the standard side arm of PA.


I was given this answer on B 6 by an Army officer on face book
"*Yes, it is. I had this beauty as my secondary weapon at operational area. Have hit at 100 meters on range with single shot*. "
@Irfan Baloch @Icarus @kaonalpha @balixd @Xeric

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaonalpha

Zarvan said:


> I was given this answer on B 6 by an Army officer on face book
> "*Yes, it is. I had this beauty as my secondary weapon at operational area. Have hit at 100 meters on range with single shot*. "
> @Irfan Baloch @Icarus @kaonalpha @balixd @Xeric


Good for you . I am still a glock 29 fan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhound

Zarvan said:


> I was given this answer on B 6 by an Army officer on face book
> "*Yes, it is. I had this beauty as my secondary weapon at operational area. Have hit at 100 meters on range with single shot*. "
> @Irfan Baloch @Icarus @kaonalpha @balixd @Xeric


I told you it was good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Horus said:


> @balixd Said that it was going to happen.
> 
> @Irfan Baloch ... Bhai, i think they are for civilians. B6 is also becoming the standard side arm of PA.


seen something similar being carried by my cousin in a picture near IDP camp didnt get the chance to ask him what it is


----------



## Thorough Pro

It's a clone.



denel said:


> B6 looks a lot like my CZ-75.



Mak (Makarov 9x18) mag in CZ75? no way.



denel said:


> Yes, it is simple design. I like the Walter PPK model though which is what Mak is based off. FEG has a clone which I got long time back - FEG is from Hungary. With the CZ75 is you can use Mak's round as well; it is much cheaper than 9mmP.


----------



## rockstar08

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Yes they are available to everyone from WIL outlets.
> I know of an outlet in Karachi only, but there are outlets in Rawalpindi & Lahore also.
> 
> Sarsilmaz B-6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ST-9



Ary wah , itne Ache tareeqe se dete hain guns ? full briefcase mai , aur accessories ke sath ?? 
and what is that liquid in small bottle ??


----------



## Zarvan

rockstar08 said:


> Ary wah , itne Ache tareeqe se dete hain guns ? full briefcase mai , aur accessories ke sath ??
> and what is that liquid in small bottle ??


Nawaz Shareef also got the Gun from ISI chief recently when he visited ISI headquarters.


----------



## rockstar08

Zarvan said:


> Nawaz Shareef also got the Gun from ISI chief recently when he visited ISI headquarters.



NS ko tu Pani wali Gun deni chaiye .. isi qaabil hai sala..


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

rockstar08 said:


> Ary wah , itne Ache tareeqe se dete hain guns ? full briefcase mai , aur accessories ke sath ??
> and what is that liquid in small bottle ??



That is weapon lubricating oil.


----------



## rockstar08

Rashid Mahmood said:


> That is weapon lubricating oil.



ok Thanks  
i am very shocked to see that they sell Guns like this , cool brief case


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

This is my side arm.














maxpayne said:


> Sir any chance i can watch live firing at Karsaz?



If you have a weapon, you can fire yourself.
Your serving so you don't need membership.

Just visit the range.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

Thorough Pro said:


> It's a clone.
> 
> 
> 
> Mak (Makarov 9x18) mag in CZ75? no way.


no. not the mag it will never fit, the catridge itself works fine in.


----------



## Thorough Pro

CZ75 is 9mm, did you mean CZ82 (9x18)?



denel said:


> no. not the mag it will never fit, the catridge itself works fine in.


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> I was given this answer on B 6 by an Army officer on face book
> "*Yes, it is. I had this beauty as my secondary weapon at operational area. Have hit at 100 meters on range with single shot*. "
> @Irfan Baloch @Icarus @kaonalpha @balixd @Xeric


i did not fire B6, but we surely checkd ST9, the first lot....I bought it for my friend, after 100 rounds my friend complained that the gun started giving misfire, when had it checked by armuror he said strike pin was weak and wasn't strike properly.....it was returned back to PoF.....Pof got really bad feedback on that gun.....after few months second lot came from Sarsilmaz with the issue rectified......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> i did not fire B6, but we surely checkd ST9, the first lot....I bought it for my friend, after 100 rounds my friend complained that the gun started giving misfire, when had it checked by armuror he said strike pin was weak and wasn't strike properly.....it was returned back to PoF.....Pof got really bad feedback on that gun.....after few months second lot came from Sarsilmaz with the issue rectified......


Pakistan was also testing Grand Power K105 to choose another side army along with B6. What is latest update on that ?


----------



## denel

Thorough Pro said:


> CZ75 is 9mm, did you mean CZ82 (9x18)?


no u did not understand. CZ75 is 9x19. You can use 9x18 mak rounds in it no problem.


----------



## maxpayne

Rashid Mahmood said:


> This is my side arm.
> 
> View attachment 240786
> View attachment 240787
> View attachment 240789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a weapon, you can fire yourself.
> Your serving so you don't need membership.
> 
> Just visit the range.


Yes Sir but I don't have my weapon. I think there is a long procedure for getting license via unit...anyways I had deleted my post and thanks for reply Sir


----------



## Thorough Pro

Really? never knew that. 9x18 is actually 9.2mm not exact 9mm.



denel said:


> no u did not understand. CZ75 is 9x19. You can use 9x18 mak rounds in it no problem.


----------



## denel

Thorough Pro said:


> Really? never knew that. 9x18 is actually 9.2mm not exact 9mm.


correct that is what surprised a lot of us. somehow the cz-75's barrel can accommodate this difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maxpayne

Updated Prices:
POF B6: 48000
POF ST9:58330
POF PK9: 30000


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

maxpayne said:


> Updated Prices:
> POF B6: 48000
> POF ST9:58330
> POF PK9: 30000



Did you visit the Range...


----------



## maxpayne

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Did you visit the Range...


I visited POF(WIL) outlet at Lucky Star today Sir


----------



## Wolfhound

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Did you visit the Range...





Rashid Mahmood said:


> This is my side arm.
> 
> View attachment 240786
> View attachment 240787
> View attachment 240789


Do they have a picatinny rail? And do they have any kind of ambidextrous features?


----------

